# whos going to brentwood show?



## barnard1984 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi guys. Really looking forward to the brentwood show 2mo! im just wondering who is going and what reps are gonna be available. Im looking for a young female kahl albino boa. anyone got any ideas?


thanks

Paul


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Hiya,

The ERAC show is in Shenfield not Brentwood (BRAS show was in Brentwood). I shall hopefully be there and fingers crossed will be a good selection of reps, amphibs and invertebrates available, wait and see I guess.

regards,

Matt


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm going to the show tomoz!
It's gonna be my second show...
I'm after some leos to breeed.


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

same! my first show and i hope its what i expect


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

ima gonna be thereeee! :no1:


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ill be there. 

Just to let people know Im selliing some of my tarantulas to raise money for my rankins dragon. I can bring some along if anyone is interested


----------



## mieze09 (Sep 1, 2009)

I really would love to go even if I don't feel well but as I don't drive and I don't know anyone who could drive me there :sad: as the trains are a big pain as there are engineering works and buses replace the trains.:bash:

But I'll see what I can do.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm going, and will probably have a few deranged people following me around:lol2:
Hope to video it, if so the video will be up on the YouTube - UKReptileCommunity's Channel and YouTube - fishnreptiles's Channel


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big Yellow Gecko*

We will be there 
please pop over and say hi

lets all support our wonderful hobby


----------



## barnard1984 (Aug 29, 2009)

im just leaving for the show.driving from surrey to colchester to get my mate.then to shenfield.then back to colochester.then bk to surrey.god im mad but its gonna be well worth it.


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Danbellini said:


> same! my first show and i hope its what i expect


 some as you first one :2thumb:


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm leavig for it soon!
My dad and I are just trying to wake my mum and sister up!!!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Gonna leave in half an hour : victory:


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

Same : victory:


----------



## Bumper (Nov 3, 2008)

Yup !

We'll be on our way soon :2thumb:


----------

